# AsianLivesMatter | Updates, News & Discussion



## Beast

Asian Man, 56, Beaten in Unprovoked Attack While Entering NYC Subway


A 56-year-old Asian man was beaten repeatedly in yet another unprovoked attack outside a Lower East Side subway station in New York City, police said. The NYPD told NextShark that police responded to a 911 call of an assault in front of 162 East Broadway at around 8:52 p.m. on Tuesday. “The...




news.yahoo.com





USA is unsafe for asian looking people. I urge all asian migrant or american born asian. Stop serving these evil white supremacy nation. It's a matter of time, u be the next victim and get murder in no time.

Reactions: Negative Rating Negative Rating:
1 | Like Like:
4 | Angry Angry:
5


----------



## SpaceMan18

Beast said:


> Asian Man, 56, Beaten in Unprovoked Attack While Entering NYC Subway
> 
> 
> A 56-year-old Asian man was beaten repeatedly in yet another unprovoked attack outside a Lower East Side subway station in New York City, police said. The NYPD told NextShark that police responded to a 911 call of an assault in front of 162 East Broadway at around 8:52 p.m. on Tuesday. “The...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> news.yahoo.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> USA is unsafe for asian looking people. I urge all asian migrant or american born asian. Stop serving these evil white supremacy nation. It's a matter of time, u be the next victim and get murder in no time.



LMAO , white supremacy nation 

Get out of your basement , more blacks are killed than Asians even hurt. In New York crimes always happen Asian or not. Maybe I guess you don't live in America you don't know nothing about and yet make $hitty claims about it. 

Every other state I don't see Asians getting attacked , so idk what's with all this BS paranoia

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Beast

SpaceMan18 said:


> LMAO , white supremacy nation
> 
> Get out of your basement , more blacks are killed than Asians even hurt. In New York crimes always happen Asian or not. Maybe I guess you don't live in America you don't know nothing about and yet make $hitty claims about it.
> 
> Every other state I don't see Asians getting attacked , so idk what's with all this BS paranoia


You are living in denial. And that what makes asian even more dangerous living in US. Things will never improve for asian american.

I urge all asian american not to serve america. It would't paid to serve loyalty for this white supremacy country.


----------



## jaybird

It's a fact anti-Asian crime are increasing in an alarming rate nationally in the U.S compared to the past
due to Covid and Trump. But obviously not so bad that is dangerous just walking down the streets.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## waz

Beast said:


> Asian Man, 56, Beaten in Unprovoked Attack While Entering NYC Subway
> 
> 
> A 56-year-old Asian man was beaten repeatedly in yet another unprovoked attack outside a Lower East Side subway station in New York City, police said. The NYPD told NextShark that police responded to a 911 call of an assault in front of 162 East Broadway at around 8:52 p.m. on Tuesday. “The...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> news.yahoo.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> USA is unsafe for asian looking people. I urge all asian migrant or american born asian. Stop serving these evil white supremacy nation. It's a matter of time, u be the next victim and get murder in no time.



Disgusting coward, attacking an older gent. 
What was his race? It's hard to tell. 
There is a clear trend here i.e. street thugs attacking Asian folk, usually older men and women.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## siegecrossbow

Most of the people doing this sort of thing aren’t even white. It has more to do with dumbass delinquents than anything else. Are the cases racially motivated? A lot of them are. But I don’t see any sort of white supremacist conspiracy here. As the Capitol Hill incident demonstrated the ultra right wing folks are more bark than bite.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## bahadur

muggers attack everyone.


----------



## jaybird

waz said:


> Disgusting coward, attacking an older gent.
> What was his race? It's hard to tell.
> There is a clear trend here i.e. street thugs attacking Asian folk, usually older men and women.



The media won't mention it. But if you don't want to be politically correct. Then Blacks are actually responsible for majority of the attacks and taunts against Asians in the U.S.

In this case, the attacker is light skin Black or Hispanic.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

Beast said:


> USA is unsafe for asian looking people. I urge all asian migrant or american born asian. Stop serving these evil *white supremacy nation*. It's a matter of time, u be the next victim and get murder in no time.



um..the perpetrator in the video looks black.

So far all the story links posted here on PDF by Chinese members pointing to violence on Asians due to "white racism" do not actually have white perpetrators.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Mirzali Khan

Hamartia Antidote said:


> um..the perpetrator in the video looks black.
> 
> So far all the story links posted here on PDF by Chinese members pointing to violence on Asians due to "white racism" do not actually have white perpetrators.



But we will drop everything for BLM

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## dbc

waz said:


> Disgusting coward, attacking an older gent.
> What was his race? It's hard to tell.
> There is a clear trend here i.e. street thugs attacking Asian folk, usually older men and women.



A French man was attacked in Beijing by a sword wielding Chinese person. Are we to conclude China is unsafe for white people? June 2020, 39 elementary school students were knifed in Cangwu county in the southern Guangxi Zhuang Autonomous Region. Are we to conclude China is unsafe for children?

Negative rating for OP for claiming this was racially motivated by white supremacist when the perpetrator was not even white.


----------



## peagle

Beast said:


> Asian Man, 56, Beaten in Unprovoked Attack While Entering NYC Subway
> 
> 
> A 56-year-old Asian man was beaten repeatedly in yet another unprovoked attack outside a Lower East Side subway station in New York City, police said. The NYPD told NextShark that police responded to a 911 call of an assault in front of 162 East Broadway at around 8:52 p.m. on Tuesday. “The...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> news.yahoo.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> USA is unsafe for asian looking people. I urge all asian migrant or american born asian. Stop serving these evil white supremacy nation. It's a matter of time, u be the next victim and get murder in no time.



America has a history filled with periods of hate, it should have learned its lessons by now.

During World War 2, it imprisoned its Japanese citizens,
a massive witch hunt against communism in the 1950s that destroyed lives,
extreme racism in the mid-twentieth century and still not fully resolved.
And, now it's the turn of the Chinese and anyone who looks Asian.

For a mature advanced country, this is sickening habitual behavior.
America should be setting an example, by showing the world, how people can co-exist peacefully.

Point taken @jaybird, still, personally I have higher hopes for American society, as a minority group in a European country, somehow it feels like if America gets it right, we living here should be OK, if not, to be honest, it is worrying.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## waz

dbc said:


> A French man was attacked in Beijing by a sword wielding Chinese person. Are we to conclude China is unsafe for white people? June 2020, 39 elementary school students were knifed in Cangwu county in the southern Guangxi Zhuang Autonomous Region. Are we to conclude China is unsafe for children?
> 
> Negative rating for OP for claiming this was racially motivated by white supremacist when the perpetrator was not even white.



Nah that’s silly it’s got nothing to white ‘racists’. The attacks are being carried out by hood rats.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Bilal9

waz said:


> Disgusting coward, attacking an older gent.
> What was his race? It's hard to tell.
> There is a clear trend here i.e. street thugs attacking Asian folk, usually older men and women.



I believe the perpetrators of the attacks in San Francisco Chinatown were mostly Black (per CCTV footage), but they could have been (mostly were) robbery attempts.

Same in the rest of the US.

A lot of people in US (esp. lower class blacks) are out of work and need money.

It happens.


----------



## zectech

jaybird said:


> The media won't mention it. But if you don't want to be politically correct. Then Blacks are actually responsible for majority of the attacks and taunts against Asians in the U.S.
> 
> In this case, the attacker is light skin Black or Hispanic.
> 
> View attachment 722024



Black on Asian crime was out of control before this. And the racism promoted in the zionazi media against the Chinese only made things exponentially worse.

Before it was robbery/other crimes against Asians and now the Asian elderly are being attacked for easy prey for media tolerated and promoted racism.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## jaybird

Bilal9 said:


> I believe the perpetrators of the attacks in San Francisco Chinatown were mostly Black (per CCTV footage), but they could have been (mostly were) robbery attempts.
> 
> Same in the rest of the US.
> 
> A lot of people in US (esp. lower class blacks) are out of work and need money.
> 
> It happens.



Yes, Asian immigrants usually were being pick on for robbery attempts even before the pandemic due to language barrier and tendency to carry more cash.

But Recent trend is elderly Asian and women being attacked for no reason. No money or property were taken from victims. Just push from behind or punch from behind or verbally abusive and throw stuff at them.

Just like after 9/11 happen. All Muslim looking people are being scapegoat as terrorist supporters even today. Ignorant people like to use these kind of excuses to justify their low life actions.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

waz said:


> Nah that’s silly it’s got nothing to white ‘racists’. The attacks are being carried out by hood rats.



The only racists here are the Chinese who would probably want to figure out how to blame white people for killing off the dinosaurs too.


----------



## TheTruth

Hamartia Antidote said:


> The only racists here are the Chinese who would probably want to figure out how to blame white people for killing off the dinosaurs too.



AWWWWWWWWWWW is poor whitey discriminated against (((((

The fact is both blacks and whites are targeting Asians for violence. 

They should be encouraged to kill each other.


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

TheTruth said:


> The fact is both blacks and whites are targeting Asians for violence.
> 
> They should be encouraged to kill each other.



Ah the true crude violent core of the Chinese psyche bubbles to the surface.

I guess you and Japan are true barbaric soul brothers deep down. Next up you'll want us bayoneting babies


----------



## Goritoes

I doubt it has any connection with Trump supporters or White Supremacists. Might be a robbery attempt or some verbal exchange, NYC has a reputation as a crime-infested city, especially the Subway.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Juggernaut_Flat_Plane_V8

America has erupted into a full on race war


----------



## Beast

High School Teacher's Nose and Teeth Damaged After Being Attacked With a 'Rock' in Seattle Chinatown


A Japanese American woman ended up with a fractured nose and chipped teeth after she was struck with a hard object in Seattle’s Chinatown-International District last week. The incident, which was caught on surveillance video, occurred while Noriko Nasu and her boyfriend, Michael Poffenbarger...



news.yahoo.com





You see, white supremacists neo con can't even differential Chinese and Japanese. The neo-con claim they will help Japanese win back diaoyutai island but when moment came. They will wipe out all forces , be it Chinese or Japanese. 

Cos in white supremacists eyes, all yellow asian are enemies. I urge Japanese not to be used as tools by neo con to exterminate your own east asian races.

Supporting China is the only way to ensure the prosperity and survival of east asian heritage and balance of world power.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Angry Angry:
1


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

Juggernaut_Flat_Plane_V8 said:


> America has erupted into a full on race war



Nope, just action in the Filmore chapter of the VFW.


----------



## bshifter

Some weeks before he also attacked a South Asian Male, some Muslim dude now even hates Asians?

Reactions: Sad Sad:
2 | Angry Angry:
1


----------



## masterchief_mirza

Sickening attacks. Hopefully the American justice system retains some basic functionality and deals with this individual.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Juggernaut_Flat_Plane_V8

White supremacy at work

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mohamed Bin Tughlaq

That attacker he handed himself in and even admitted to why he did it. I think his a no nonsense guy by immediately searching for a cop and help and admitting to his crime but he has some sort of mental issues imho. You just don't stab someone because you didn't like the way they look at you and he didn't even flee the crime scene or from the responsibility.. People like him should get help immediately instead of walking around free. People should have noticed him earlier. 

This was also his second attack. His attacks come out of nowhere and for no reasons. His definitely a mental case


----------



## bshifter

He was arrested 3 times already and the attack on the South Asian man was only last month. Did that South Asian man look at him in a way he didn't like as well? Maybe it is time to wear sunglasses walking in the streets.


----------



## That Guy

bshifter said:


> Some weeks before he also attacked a South Asian Male, some Muslim dude now even hates Asians?


If he has a history of unexplained violence, he could be mentally ill.


----------



## SQ8

Juggernaut_Flat_Plane_V8 said:


> White supremacy at work


That is a middle eastern guy - who has a prior record of attacking even South Asians.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## bshifter

doorstar said:


> stop making crap up!
> 
> "Police initially indicated that the attack may have been racially motivated, but the Manhattan District Attorney's Office declined to prosecute the stabbing as a hate crime.
> 
> Investigators have nothing so far to indicate the defendant ever saw the victim's face prior to the attack, a law enforcement official told ABC News.
> 
> It was a stabbing from behind, as indicated by video recovered so far. "
> 
> https://abc7ny.com/suspect-didnt-like-the-way-chinatown-stabbing-victim-looked-at-him/10372450/



Are you an idiot? The guy couldn't have turned around and starts running towards the victim with a knife in his hand? So you are saying he didn't know who the guy in front of him was and he was just targeting someone walking in front of him? He even said he didn't like the way the Asian man looked at him.


----------



## bshifter



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Angry Angry:
1


----------



## bshifter

Chinese groups in UK are being taught how to handle Covid hate crimes after brutal attack on lecturer


Hate crimes against British Chinese, East and South East Asian people have rocketed during the coronavirus pandemic




www.independent.co.uk





4 white British men attacked a Chinese using racial slurs, china virus (obviously they got it from Trump). White Supremacy in UK, why am i not surprised.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## bshifter

Happened in the UK, 4 white men attacked a Chinese university lecturer using racial slurs and China Virus









Second man arrested after racist attack on lecturer in Southampton


A SECOND man has been arrested after a university lecturer was subjected to a racist attack while jogging in Southampton.




www.dailyecho.co.uk





Last year students were assaulted for wearing a mask








Chinese students racially attacked by gang in Southampton over coronavirus


POLICE have launched an investigation after a racial attack on a group of Chinese students wearing medical face masks.




www.dailyecho.co.uk

Reactions: Angry Angry:
3


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

bshifter said:


> Happened in the UK,



Wrong country/continent/forum




Uh oh yet another black "white supremacist" is the culprit. 






Suspect (with face hidden by court order) is led out of his arraignment.









Suspect in Chinatown-International District attack had worked as paramedic in NYC


A former EMT worker accused of randomly attacking a woman and her boyfriend last week in Seattle's Chinatown-International District appeared in court Friday for an initial court appearance after he was arrested this week by police. Sean Jeremy Holdip, 41, is expected to return to court on March...




komonews.com




In the video Michael Poffenbarger (white) describes how Sean Jeremy Holdip (black) first targeted Noriko Nasu (Japanese) and then hit him.




Beast said:


> You see, white supremacists neo con can't even differential Chinese and Japanese.



Um I think it's more like the PDF Chinese supremacists can't tell the difference between black and white.

I think this is the 5th thread blaming an attack on white supremacists that has turned out to be wrong. Maybe you should figure out by being 0 for 5 that the "white supremacists" are not the ones people should be worried about.




Ironically stories highlighting black violence on Asians actually plays into the hands of groups looking for more tougher law sympathizers in the Asian community so when it comes to enacting longer prison terms there will be less pushback.









The Color of Justice: Racial and Ethnic Disparity in State Prisons – The Sentencing Project


Black Americans are incarcerated in state prisons across the country at nearly five times the rate of whites.




www.sentencingproject.org




*African Americans are incarcerated in state prisons across the country at more than five times the rate of whites, and at least ten times the rate in five states.*


----------



## TheTruth

Hamartia Antidote said:


> Ah the true crude violent core of the Chinese psyche bubbles to the surface.
> 
> I guess you and Japan are true barbaric soul brothers deep down. Next up you'll want us bayoneting babies



You savages have been slaughtering each other on the streets for a few decades now, leave human beings out of it.


----------



## zectech

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1371304414619795461

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1371588067694350337


----------



## zectech

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1372033613391261700
Early reports out of Atlanta say up to 6 of the victims are Asian American in the mass shooting.
(CGTN report 4 are confirmed Asian American)


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

zectech said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1372033613391261700
> Early reports out of Atlanta say up to 6 of the victims are Asian American in the mass shooting.
> (CGTN report 4 are confirmed Asian American)



This is just related to Prostitution hidden behind a "front" of shady Asian massage parlors.









Man charged with killing 8 people at Georgia massage parlors


A 21-year-old man suspected in the shootings was taken into custody in southwest Georgia hours later after a manhunt, police said.




www.wyomingnewsnow.tv




*Police: Georgia massage parlor shootings suspect may have ‘sexual addiction’*


Georgia officials said Wednesday that the suspect in a series of shootings at Atlanta-area massage parlors that left eight people dead may have a “sexual addiction” and that it was too early to say if the attack was a hate crime.

Police arrested a white 21-year-old Georgia man who they say has taken responsibility for the shootings, while denying they were racially motivated, though many of the victims were women of Asian descent. Instead, officials told reporters that Robert Aaron Long, of Woodstock, said he was a frequent visitor of massage parlors and intended to eliminate the temptation he thought they posed. But officials wouldn’t say whether the parlors where the shootings occurred were places where sex took place.

He was on his way to Florida and intended to commit similar crimes there, they said.

Atlanta Police Chief Rodney Bryant cautioned that it was too early to say if it was hate crime. But many members of the Asian American community said they felt they had been targeted.


“We’re in a place where we’ve seen an increase in hate crimes against Asian Americans since the pandemic started,” said Georgia state Rep. Bee Nguyen. “It’s hard to think it is not targeted specifically toward our community.”

The attacks began Tuesday evening, when five people were shot at Youngs Asian Massage Parlor near Woodstock, about 30 miles (50 kilometers) north of Atlanta, Cherokee County Sheriff’s spokesman Capt. Jay Baker said. Two people died at the scene, and three were taken to a hospital where two died, Baker said.





Law enforcement officials confer outside a massage parlor following a shooting on Tuesday, March 16, 2021, in Atlanta. Shootings at two massage parlors in Atlanta and one in the suburbs have left seven people dead, many of them women of Asian descent, authorities said Tuesday.(AP Photo/Brynn Anderson)
About an hour later, police responding to a call about a robbery found three women dead from apparent gunshot wounds at Gold Spa near Atlanta’s Buckhead area, where tattoo parlors and strip clubs are just blocks away from mansions and skyscrapers in one of the last ungentrified holdouts in that part of the city. Officers then learned of a call reporting shots fired across the street, at Aromatherapy Spa, and found another woman apparently shot dead.


“It appears that they may be Asian,” Atlanta Police Chief Rodney Bryant said.

White House press secretary Jen Psaki said President Joe Biden has been briefed on the “horrific shootings” and would receive an update later Wednesday from Attorney General Merrick Garland and FBI Director Christopher Wray.

Little is known about the suspect, Robert Aaron Long, of Woodstock, and authorities haven’t specified charges.

While the motive for the attack also remained unclear, many members of the Asian American community saw the shootings as an attack on them, given a recent wave of assaults that coincided with the spread of the coronavirus across the United States. The virus was first identified in China, and then-President Donald Trump and others have used racially charged terms like “Chinese virus” to describe it.


Over the past year, thousands of incidents of abuse have been reported to an anti-hate group that tracks incidents against Asian Americans, and hate crimes in general are at the highest level in more than a decade.

“We are heartbroken by these acts of violence,” Asian Americans Advancing Justice — Atlanta said in a statement. “While the details of the shootings are still emerging, the broader context cannot be ignored. The shootings happened under the trauma of increasing violence against Asian Americans nationwide, fueled by white supremacy and systemic racism.”





Authorities investigate a fatal shooting at a massage parlor, late Tuesday, March 16, 2021, in Acworth, Ga. Officials say 21-year-old Robert Aaron Long, of Woodstock, Georgia, has been captured hours after multiple people were killed in shootings at three Atlanta-area massage parlors.(AP Photo/Mike Stewart)
Police in Atlanta and other major cities deplored the killings, and some said they would increase patrols in Asian American communities. Seattle’s mayor said “the violence in Atlanta was an act of hate,” and San Francisco police tweeted #StopAsianHate. The New York City Police counterterrorism unit said it was on alert for similar attacks.


Other civil liberties groups and prominent Americans also expressed their dismay. The Rev. Bernice King, daughter of the Rev. Martin Luther King Jr., said she’s “deeply saddened that we live in a nation and world permeated by hate and violence. I stand with Asian members of our World House, who are a part of our global human family.”

Former President Barack Obama regretted that “even as we’ve battled the pandemic, we’ve continued to neglect the longer-lasting epidemic of gun violence in America.” While acknowledging that the shooter’s motive was not known, he said “the identity of the victims underscores an alarming rise in anti-Asian violence that must end.”

Surveillance video recorded a man pulling up to the Cherokee County business about 10 minutes before the attack there, and the same car was spotted outside the Atlanta businesses, authorities said. A manhunt was launched, and Long was taken into custody in Crisp County, about 150 miles (240 kilometers) south of Atlanta, Baker said.

Video evidence “suggests it is extremely likely our suspect is the same as Cherokee County’s, who is in custody,” Atlanta police said in a statement.


South Korea’s Foreign Ministry said in statement Wednesday that its diplomats in Atlanta have confirmed with police that four of the victims who died were women of Korean descent. The ministry said its Consulate General in Atlanta is trying to confirm the nationality of the women.

FBI spokesman Kevin Rowson said the agency is assisting Atlanta and Cherokee County authorities in the investigation.

Crisp County Sheriff Billy Hancock said in a video posted on Facebook that his deputies and state troopers were notified Tuesday night that a murder suspect out of north Georgia was headed their way. Deputies and troopers set up along the interstate and “made contact with the suspect,” he said.

A state trooper performed a PIT, or pursuit intervention technique, maneuver, “which caused the vehicle to spin out of control,” Hancock said. Long was then taken into custody “without incident.”


Crisp County sheriff’s spokeswoman Haley Wade said Wednesday morning that Long, who is white, is no longer in their custody and that her office has turned over its information to the other Georgia agencies and the FBI.

U.S. Secretary of State Antony Blinken, who is in South Korea meeting with Foreign Minister Chung Eui-yong, mentioned the killings during an opening statement.

“We are horrified by this violence which has no place in America or anywhere,” he said.

“Our entire family is praying for the victims of these horrific acts of violence,” Gov. Brian Kemp said Tuesday evening on Twitter.


----------



## Beast

China shall help Asian American. A campaign to accept asian american to escape from prejudice and violent to help them settle in China. 

USA is not same for Asian. It is a place filled with evil and violent.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## darksider

Atlanta shooting suspect Robert Aaron Long was having a “really bad day” when he fatally shot eight people, the Cherokee County Sheriff’s Department captain said on Wednesday (March 17).


“He was kind of at the end of his rope,” Capt. Jay Baker said during a press conference. “Yesterday was a really bad day for him and this is what he did.”


Long is accused of opening fire on three spas in Atlanta and Acworth, Georgia last night (March 16). The shootings left eight people dead, six of whom are Asian women.


During the conference, Baker added that Long admitted to the shootings, but denied they were racially motivated.


*Atlanta shooting suspect may have planned “additional shootings” in Florida, investigators say*
 



“The suspect did take responsibility for the shootings,” the captain said. “He does claim that it was not racially motivated. He apparently has an issue, what he considers a sex addiction, and sees these locations as... a temptation for him that he wanted to eliminate.”


On Twitter, hundreds reacted to Capt. Baker’s comments.


“‘Yesterday was a really bad day for him and this is what he did’ — a law enforcement official explains Robert Aaron Long’s decision to kill [eight] people in a strange manner,” one person tweeted.


*Black Twitter reacts to white man killing Asian women in Atlanta*
 



“It’s insane to me that the sheriff just casually says, ‘He was fed up, at the end of his rope... yesterday was a really bad day for him and this is what he did’ about the killer,” another person wrote.


According to the _Atlanta Journal-Constitution_, Long purchased a gun from a Cherokee County gun shop on Tuesday before the shootings. A 9mm firearm was recovered by police when he was arrested in Crisp County that evening. The suspect was identified driving south on the freeway, but was caught by police. Long later told investigators he was on his way to Florida to commit “more acts.”


According to the sheriff’s office, Long is being held in Cherokee County on four counts of murder and one count of aggravated assault. See a video from the press conference below.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1372203730481864713





Sheriff says Atlanta shooting suspect was “fed up” and had a “really bad day”


“Yesterday was a really bad day for him and this is what he did,” the sheriff said about Robert Aaron Long, who’s accused of killing eight people.




www.revolt.tv





if a white person commits a terrorist act then they create excuses for him.

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Haha Haha:
3 | Angry Angry:
4


----------



## Clutch

Aaaw... Confused White nationalist KKK was only confused and needed a hug ... No Terrorism here.... Look away...the isn't brown therefore no Terrorism here..

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## masterchief_mirza

This prick sheriff needs to resign.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## PAKISTANFOREVER

darksider said:


> Atlanta shooting suspect Robert Aaron Long was having a “really bad day” when he fatally shot eight people, the Cherokee County Sheriff’s Department captain said on Wednesday (March 17).
> 
> 
> “He was kind of at the end of his rope,” Capt. Jay Baker said during a press conference. “Yesterday was a really bad day for him and this is what he did.”
> 
> 
> Long is accused of opening fire on three spas in Atlanta and Acworth, Georgia last night (March 16). The shootings left eight people dead, six of whom are Asian women.
> 
> 
> During the conference, Baker added that Long admitted to the shootings, but denied they were racially motivated.
> 
> 
> *Atlanta shooting suspect may have planned “additional shootings” in Florida, investigators say*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> “The suspect did take responsibility for the shootings,” the captain said. “He does claim that it was not racially motivated. He apparently has an issue, what he considers a sex addiction, and sees these locations as... a temptation for him that he wanted to eliminate.”
> 
> 
> On Twitter, hundreds reacted to Capt. Baker’s comments.
> 
> 
> “‘Yesterday was a really bad day for him and this is what he did’ — a law enforcement official explains Robert Aaron Long’s decision to kill [eight] people in a strange manner,” one person tweeted.
> 
> 
> *Black Twitter reacts to white man killing Asian women in Atlanta*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> “It’s insane to me that the sheriff just casually says, ‘He was fed up, at the end of his rope... yesterday was a really bad day for him and this is what he did’ about the killer,” another person wrote.
> 
> 
> According to the _Atlanta Journal-Constitution_, Long purchased a gun from a Cherokee County gun shop on Tuesday before the shootings. A 9mm firearm was recovered by police when he was arrested in Crisp County that evening. The suspect was identified driving south on the freeway, but was caught by police. Long later told investigators he was on his way to Florida to commit “more acts.”
> 
> 
> According to the sheriff’s office, Long is being held in Cherokee County on four counts of murder and one count of aggravated assault. See a video from the press conference below.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1372203730481864713
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sheriff says Atlanta shooting suspect was “fed up” and had a “really bad day”
> 
> 
> “Yesterday was a really bad day for him and this is what he did,” the sheriff said about Robert Aaron Long, who’s accused of killing eight people.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.revolt.tv
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> if a white person commits a terrorist act then they create excuses for him.







The 9-11 hijackers were also having a bad couple of weeks............

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Haha Haha:
8


----------



## masterchief_mirza

PAKISTANFOREVER said:


> The 9-11 hijackers were also having a bad couple of weeks............


Hitler just needed his Prozac dose increasing slightly.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Haha Haha:
7


----------



## PAKISTANFOREVER

masterchief_mirza said:


> Hitler just needed his Prozac dose increasing slightly.






Hitler just needed a hug and to be understood. Nothing else. The holocaust was not his fault........

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Haha Haha:
4


----------



## Azadkashmir

another lonewolf mental illness needs a team hug.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Haha Haha:
2


----------



## khansaheeb

Red neck goes on heinous murdering spree and Sheriff says he was just having a bad day, wtf. Sheriff must be after a promotion or early retirement.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dalit



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Haha Haha:
3


----------



## User

darksider said:


> Atlanta shooting suspect Robert Aaron Long was having a “really bad day” when he fatally shot eight people, the Cherokee County Sheriff’s Department captain said on Wednesday (March 17).
> 
> 
> “He was kind of at the end of his rope,” Capt. Jay Baker said during a press conference. “Yesterday was a really bad day for him and this is what he did.”
> 
> 
> Long is accused of opening fire on three spas in Atlanta and Acworth, Georgia last night (March 16). The shootings left eight people dead, six of whom are Asian women.
> 
> 
> During the conference, Baker added that Long admitted to the shootings, but denied they were racially motivated.
> 
> 
> *Atlanta shooting suspect may have planned “additional shootings” in Florida, investigators say*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> “The suspect did take responsibility for the shootings,” the captain said. “He does claim that it was not racially motivated. He apparently has an issue, what he considers a sex addiction, and sees these locations as... a temptation for him that he wanted to eliminate.”
> 
> 
> On Twitter, hundreds reacted to Capt. Baker’s comments.
> 
> 
> “‘Yesterday was a really bad day for him and this is what he did’ — a law enforcement official explains Robert Aaron Long’s decision to kill [eight] people in a strange manner,” one person tweeted.
> 
> 
> *Black Twitter reacts to white man killing Asian women in Atlanta*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> “It’s insane to me that the sheriff just casually says, ‘He was fed up, at the end of his rope... yesterday was a really bad day for him and this is what he did’ about the killer,” another person wrote.
> 
> 
> According to the _Atlanta Journal-Constitution_, Long purchased a gun from a Cherokee County gun shop on Tuesday before the shootings. A 9mm firearm was recovered by police when he was arrested in Crisp County that evening. The suspect was identified driving south on the freeway, but was caught by police. Long later told investigators he was on his way to Florida to commit “more acts.”
> 
> 
> According to the sheriff’s office, Long is being held in Cherokee County on four counts of murder and one count of aggravated assault. See a video from the press conference below.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1372203730481864713
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sheriff says Atlanta shooting suspect was “fed up” and had a “really bad day”
> 
> 
> “Yesterday was a really bad day for him and this is what he did,” the sheriff said about Robert Aaron Long, who’s accused of killing eight people.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.revolt.tv
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> if a white person commits a terrorist act then they create excuses for him.


So she is just a little confused shemale terrorist on periods, addicted to flogging the bishop and waged a crusade to kill her libido. Cearly did not mean to hurt anyone else.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Team Blue

Wow

Sure hope I'm not on the end of anyone's "bad day" walking outside.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Haha Haha:
2


----------



## FuturePAF

masterchief_mirza said:


> This prick sheriff needs to resign.


Today that sheriff is no where to be seen and they literally only have people of color at the press conference. Also, the conference seems to be for less then ten minutes. Probably to keep themselves from saying something else dumb. Hmmm







User said:


> So she is just a little confused shemale terrorist on periods, addicted to flogging the bishop and waged a crusade to kill her libido. Cearly did not mean to hurt anyone else.



Coomer incel rage. Probably out of work or school.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## WinterFangs

Lmao exactly like I predicted, he won’t be labled a terrorist and given another excuse, typical america

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Hakikat ve Hikmet

What a cute "chap"!!!! He needs more LGBT love so he can decide his gender!!!! Bastards.....

Reactions: Haha Haha:
3


----------



## FuturePAF

Let’s see what label they pick for him, they have a lot of options

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1372589275997483011

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Haha Haha:
3


----------



## siegecrossbow

I’m often fed up and have very bad days but I’ve never felt the urge to shoot and kill 8 complete strangers.


Hakikat ve Hikmet said:


> What a cute "chap"!!!! He needs more LGBT love so he can decide his gender!!!! Bastards.....



Bubba will help him pop his cherry when he is bending over for soap in prison.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## maverick1977

masterchief_mirza said:


> This prick sheriff needs to resign.



is ko sack kar daina chahiay, racist pig

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Iltutmish

Sums it up...

Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Haha Haha:
3


----------



## FuturePAF

The suspect is said to be from a religious Christian family. He should have opened up the Bible for guidance, instead of committing these murders.

Matthew 5:30
“And if your right hand causes you to stumble, cut it off and throw it away. It is better for you to lose one part of your body than for your whole body to go into hell.”


Matthew 5:30 And if your right hand causes you to sin, cut it off and throw it away. It is better for you to lose one part of your body than for your whole body to depart into hell.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## siegecrossbow

FuturePAF said:


> The suspect is said to be from a religious Christian family. He should have opened up the Bible for guidance, instead of committing these murders.
> 
> Matthew 5:30
> “And if your right hand causes you to stumble, cut it off and throw it away. It is better for you to lose one part of your body than for your whole body to go into hell.”
> 
> 
> Matthew 5:30 And if your right hand causes you to sin, cut it off and throw it away. It is better for you to lose one part of your body than for your whole body to depart into hell.



Since the guy is supposedly a sex addict...

Reactions: Haha Haha:
2


----------



## ZeEa5KPul

siegecrossbow said:


> Bubba will help him pop his cherry when he is bending over for soap in prison.


One would like to think so, but unfortunately there are a lot of white supremacist gangs in American prisons. He'll walk in to a hero's welcome.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bossman

The Sheriff is obviously a trump €ock £ucker. Story would have been different if he was arrested in Atlanta.

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## User

FuturePAF said:


> The suspect is said to be from a religious Christian family. He should have opened up the Bible for guidance, instead of committing these murders.
> 
> Matthew 5:30
> “And if your right hand causes you to stumble, cut it off and throw it away. It is better for you to lose one part of your body than for your whole body to go into hell.”
> 
> 
> Matthew 5:30 And if your right hand causes you to sin, cut it off and throw it away. It is better for you to lose one part of your body than for your whole body to depart into hell.


The asians got killed because that`s his favourite category to watch instead of chopping off her cucumber.

Reactions: Sad Sad:
1


----------



## FuturePAF

User said:


> The asians got killed because that`s his favourite category to watch instead of chopping off her cucumber.


These were the crazies I was warning another pdf member about when Biden was declared the winner, last year. Coupled with the pandemic and all the hate rhetoric, it was not surprising the crazies would stop holding back.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Imran Khan

usama bin laden have bad nights when Viagra did not work on him at continuous 10 night from sep1 to sep 11 2001 . he have many wives to make him sick

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Song Hong

Authorities in the U.S. state of Georgia arrested a man late Tuesday after a series of shootings that left eight people dead, six of them Asian women, in the Atlanta area.

South Korea’s Foreign Ministry said four of the victims were of Korean descent.     

In a statement early Wednesday, White House press secretary Jen Psaki said President Joe Biden had been briefed overnight “about the horrific shootings,” and that “White House officials have been in touch with the Mayor’s office and will remain in touch with the FBI.”

The first attack took place at a massage parlor in the town of Acworth, about 50 kilometers north of Atlanta.  Authorities there said a shooter killed two Asian women, a white woman and a white man, and also wounded another man.  

About an hour later, police in Atlanta found three Asian women dead from apparent gunshot wounds at a beauty spa.  They then found another Asian woman dead of a gunshot at a spa a short distance away.

Police said surveillance video showed the suspect’s vehicle at all three locations, and that they were very confident the same shooter was responsible for the attacks.  
















6 Asian Women Among Victims in Atlanta Area Shooting


Authorities have arrested 21-year-old Robert Aaron Long in connection with crime




www.voanews.com


----------



## Beidou2020

Terrorist attack by a white supremacist.


----------



## Feng Leng

Not East Asia related. Please move to the North America section.


----------



## waz

Apparently it wasn’t racist...Even though practically all the women are Asian. It was gender related but he happened to find the Asian female gender.
He killed two white folks, did they get in the way?
RIP to all.
I hope they give him the injection.


----------



## FuturePAF

waz said:


> Apparently it wasn’t racist...Even though practically all the women are Asian. It was gender related but he happened to find the Asian female gender.
> He killed two white folks, did they get in the way?
> RIP to all.
> I hope they give him the injection.



I think the other two victims were an Asian man, not sure in what capacity he was at the spa. The other person was a Hispanic woman who was there with her husband getting a massage. She was in one room that wasn’t locked and the husband was in a room that was locked. The wife was killed, but the husband wasn’t. Either way, the killer was one sick individual.


----------



## Leishangthem

This one horrible race has caused great tragedy to other race of human kind,found to continental size nations based on genocide,the global south needs to wake up and realize the danger these kind poses. These people are ignorant to the brim with arrogance to the moon,they are a more dangerous version of rss .
They can't be bealt with seer goodwill,it needs co-ordinated approach from global south ,especially the east.


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

Beast said:


> China shall help Asian American. A campaign to accept asian american to escape from prejudice and violent to help them settle in China.
> 
> USA is not same for Asian. It is a place filled with evil and violent.



Well apparently China is still 💩 as greater than 40,000 Chinese become new citizens of the US every year while only a few hundred at most go the other way .

No sign of that ever reversing anytime soon. You can dream...but they aren't budging.


----------



## Beast

Hamartia Antidote said:


> Well apparently China is still 💩 as greater than 40,000 Chinese become new citizens of the US every year while only a few hundred at most go the other way .
> 
> No sign of that ever reversing anytime soon. You can dream...but they aren't budging.


LOL... As if China is really offering citizenship for them? They go to US becos China is not opening for them.
What China really wants to achieve is to retain their talent. With widespread racism against Asian and especially Chinese. US will be deprived from a important contribution of science from China immigrants.

Talent like Li Fei Fei will never contributed to American science in future. I can bet she is also considering going back to China since racist white man will beat her up for no reason... I can bet she is now planning to fed american with all false info while ship back all the tech and know how to China since American white are so racist to her. 









Fei-Fei Li - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org





Btw, maybe you want to claim another racist attack on Asian Chinese is again the work of black man, White are nice people and never racist. Worst of all, this white supremacist pig just proves he is a disgrace to all white neocon, showing how weak they are that he cant even beat and defeat a 76 years old woman.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

Beast said:


> LOL... As if China is really offering citizenship for them? They go to US becos China is not opening for them.
> What China really wants to achieve is to retain their talent. With widespread racism against Asian and especially Chinese. US will be deprived from a important contribution of science from China immigrants.
> 
> Talent like Li Fei Fei will never contributed to American science in future. I can bet she is also considering going back to China since racist white man will beat her up for no reason... I can bet she is now planning to fed american with all false info while ship back all the tech and know how to China since American white are so racist to her.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fei-Fei Li - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> en.wikipedia.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Btw, maybe you want to claim another racist attack on Asian Chinese is again the work of black man, White are nice people and never racist. Worst of all, this white supremacist pig just proves he is a disgrace to all white neocon, showing how weak they are that he cant even beat and defeat a 76 years old woman.



LOL! Don't worry. Maybe we'll just do what China does in places like Hong Hong and Xianjing when there is a problem...conveniently blame outside forces for stirring up trouble. Problem solved.


----------



## Beast

Hamartia Antidote said:


> LOL! Don't worry. Maybe we'll just do what China does in places like Hong Hong and Xianjing when there is a problem...conveniently blame outside forces for stirring up trouble. Problem solved.


No, racist against Asian existed ever since white supremacy USA is formed... Slavery and imperialism never goes away until white USA is destroyed.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

Beast said:


> No, racist against Asian existed ever since white supremacy USA is formed... Slavery and imperialism never goes away until white USA is destroyed.



I'm sure China when releasing its next round of its bioweapon's program to rid the world of the non-Chinese population...will ensure that.

You now have the baseline defensive tactics data needed.


----------



## Beast

Biden, Harris condemn U.S. racism, sexism in blunt language


President Joe Biden took aim on Sunday at the "ugly poisons" of "systemic racism and white supremacy" that he said had long plagued the United States, and vowed to change the laws that enabled continued discrimination.




www.reuters.com





I think some american will be in denial. They will claim USA is such a nice country with nice people. Stupid media always smear american and exaggerated some minor issues. Nothing wrong with USA!
There is no white supremacy problem , it's always the black that cause problem to asian american. 






@Hamartia Antidote

Reactions: Haha Haha:
3


----------



## User

Beast said:


> @Hamartia Antidote


She gave a good beating. Completely destroyed the punk.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

Another "white Nationalist" arrested in an attack on an Asian woman.








Convicted Mom Murderer Arrested in Brutal NYC Beating of 65-Year-Old Asian Woman


Authorities have arrested a man who viciously attacked an Asian American woman near New York City’s Times Square.




www.nbcnewyork.com









Brandon Elliot


----------



## User



Reactions: Angry Angry:
1


----------



## Beast

anti-asian assault in US will united all South Korean, Japan , China, Vietnam and Philippine under one banner.

Becos they realised only by uniting , they can ensure them against violence and survival against white supremacy hatre.


Hamartia Antidote said:


> Another "white Nationalist" arrested in an attack on an Asian woman.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Convicted Mom Murderer Arrested in Brutal NYC Beating of 65-Year-Old Asian Woman
> 
> 
> Authorities have arrested a man who viciously attacked an Asian American woman near New York City’s Times Square.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.nbcnewyork.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 729865
> 
> Brandon Elliot


I pity the black and I dont hate them becos it all white supremacy fault for instigating violence against Asian with their demeaning of Asian and Chinese people. All problem start from US white supremacy. Tell me, how many black journalist write thrash about China and asian? Only white trash do that.


----------



## aziqbal

Beast said:


> anti-asian assault in US will united all South Korean, Japan , China, Vietnam and Philippine under one banner.
> 
> Becos they realised only by uniting , they can ensure them against violence and survival against white supremacy hatre.
> 
> I pity the black and I dont hate them becos it all white supremacy fault for instigating violence against Asian with their demeaning of Asian and Chinese people. All problem start from US white supremacy. Tell me, how many black journalist write thrash about China and asian? Only white trash do that.



all of this started because of COVID 

since March 2020 attacks against Chinese have increased by 70%









Covid 'hate crimes' against Asian Americans on rise


President Biden signs a bipartisan law to "stop the hatred and the bias" against Asian Americans.



www.bbc.co.uk


----------



## bshifter

Vietnamese woman got trashed badly


----------



## KurtisBrian

User said:


> She gave a good beating. Completely destroyed the punk.



Hugely profitable for her too. she received over $1 million dollars on Go Fund me. 








$1 Million Raised After Attack on Asian Woman Will Go to Fight Racism, Family Says (Published 2021)


The woman, Xiao Zhen Xie, 75, was punched by a white man last week. Her family raised money through GoFundMe to pay for her medical expenses. Now, they want to use it to fight anti-Asian racism.




www.nytimes.com





more than a lifetime of work for most people. When people don't create or build tossing around the money others gave value to is nothing. Going to miss the few honest people there are when we are gone.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

aziqbal said:


> all of this started because of COVID



It didn't help China that they raised African-American eyebrows by treating black people in China like crap afterwards. Then African Americans ended up being hit the hardest with COVID tragedies.














People of color continue to be hit hardest by COVID-19, data shows


The data is clear. COVID-19 is hitting communities of color the hardest, with Blacks, Latinos, and Native Americans bearing an unequal burden, dying at higher rates, and lagging in vaccination numbers.




www.fox13news.com













Black and minority-owned businesses hit hardest during pandemic, research shows


As many businesses across the country start to rebound from the pandemic, black-owned and minority-owned businesses are still struggling to make a comeback.




www.fox13now.com


----------



## Beast

Hamartia Antidote said:


> It didn't help China that they raised African-American eyebrows by treating black people in China like crap afterwards. Then African Americans ended up being hit the hardest with COVID tragedies.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> People of color continue to be hit hardest by COVID-19, data shows
> 
> 
> The data is clear. COVID-19 is hitting communities of color the hardest, with Blacks, Latinos, and Native Americans bearing an unequal burden, dying at higher rates, and lagging in vaccination numbers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.fox13news.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Black and minority-owned businesses hit hardest during pandemic, research shows
> 
> 
> As many businesses across the country start to rebound from the pandemic, black-owned and minority-owned businesses are still struggling to make a comeback.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.fox13now.com


African American hardest hit by covid-19? Becos white supremacy hog the best medical service and reserve for white. Look at Trump. 70plus old white man and didnt died despite with covid-19 and now u want to blame China or asian? 

White supremacy purposely allow the covid-19 to ravage in US , so it can help them wipe the black off as the best medical is for the white.

Btw, another white supremacy attack Asian again.


----------



## Beast

bshifter said:


> Vietnamese woman got trashed badly


@Viet 

See white supremacy dont care u Chinese , vietnames, Korean or Japanese... They will beat u up. Dont be a fool to support white supremacy. Support China.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## bshifter

Beast said:


> @Viet
> 
> See white supremacy dont care u Chinese , vietnames, Korean or Japanese... They will beat u up. Dont be a fool to support white supremacy. Support China.


you should know by now he is an American bootlicker, that will never change

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## tower9

aziqbal said:


> all of this started because of COVID
> 
> since March 2020 attacks against Chinese have increased by 70%
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Covid 'hate crimes' against Asian Americans on rise
> 
> 
> President Biden signs a bipartisan law to "stop the hatred and the bias" against Asian Americans.
> 
> 
> 
> www.bbc.co.uk


And covid isn’t even from China. It was present in the west before Wuhan. So this just points to more political manipulation by the elites which suggests covid was likely a covert deep state operation.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

Beast said:


> African American hardest hit by covid-19? Becos white supremacy hog the best medical service and reserve for white.



Oh really genius...how does that supposedly work? Again Chinese ignorance of reality is astronomical.

Do we have "white" hospitals that charge high prices to keep poor minorities out? Well you see those big hospitals actually LOVE low income people because the government pays in full all their costs while people with money have insurance companies that fight over every nickel of cost. In fact insurance companies discourage you from going there. So if anything we actually get LESS care.

So if you ever went to those best medical places you'd see plenty of non-white people....that's pretty much a given fact.




Beast said:


> White supremacy purposely allow the covid-19 to ravage in US , so it can help them wipe the black off as the best medical is for the white.



Is this another CIA mind control thing but now with a virus? We tell it to skip the white people?

I think the Chinese rabid obsession/fascination with white people and white-worshiping is twisting your brains.


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

Suspect who allegedly punched Asian worker inside Manhattan 7-Eleven arrested


Gregory Jacques, 33, was arrested Wednesday. He's charged with attempted assault, reckless endangerment, and assault.




abc7ny.com









Another "white supremacist" no doubt by Chinese members here


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

Man Wanted for Yelling Anti-Asian Slurs, Spitting at Mom and 3 Kids on Subway: NYPD


Police released images on Saturday of a man wanted in New York City for allegedly yelling anti-Asian slurs and spitting at a mother and her three children on a subway in Times Square on Tuesday. The incident, under investigation as a hate crime, happened aboard a southbound 5 train around 2:30...




www.nbcnewyork.com









Another "white supremacist" no doubt by Chinese members here




https://www.washingtonpost.com/nation/2021/03/25/houston-beautyshop-asian-attack/


*Korean American store owner had nose broken in racist attack, family says: ‘They did it because we are Asian*




Another 2 "white supremacists" no doubt by Chinese members here


----------



## bshifter

@Hamartia Antidote finally your eyes have been cured from color blindness


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

bshifter said:


> @Hamartia Antidote finally your eyes have been cured from color blindness



Oh I know all about Chinese agendas of blanket blaming things on white supremacists without even looking at the attackers. Do a search in this thread for white and you'll get dozens of hits. Search for others and you get nothing. Trying to make that clear to others.


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

No hate crime charge for suspect in Chinatown stabbing: officials


The man arrested for stabbing an Asian will not face a hate crime charge for stabbing an Asian man in Chinatown in an apparently unprovoked attack, the Manhattan DA’s office announced Saturda…




pix11.com





The man arrested for stabbing an Asian will not face a hate crime charge for stabbing an Asian man in Chinatown in an apparently unprovoked attack, the Manhattan DA’s office announced Saturday.

The suspect, 23-year-old Salman Muflihi, of Bensonhurst, was initially arrested on charges including attempted criminally negligent homicide, criminal possession of a weapon, assault, and possession of a fake ID, police said.





Salman Muflihi
Another "white supremacists" no doubt by Chinese members here


----------



## bshifter

Hamartia Antidote said:


> Oh I know all about Chinese agendas of blanket blaming things on white supremacists without even looking at the attackers. Do a search in this thread for white and you'll get dozens of hits. Search for others and you get nothing. Trying to make that clear to others.


You already made clear your eyes have been cured. Wish your intelligence could be cured too which sometimes seem to be on the lacking side.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

bshifter said:


> Wish your intelligence could be cured too which sometimes seem to be on the lacking side.



Well your intelligence is always on the lacking side but I can deal with it.


----------



## PAKISTANFOREVER

Hamartia Antidote said:


> Man Wanted for Yelling Anti-Asian Slurs, Spitting at Mom and 3 Kids on Subway: NYPD
> 
> 
> Police released images on Saturday of a man wanted in New York City for allegedly yelling anti-Asian slurs and spitting at a mother and her three children on a subway in Times Square on Tuesday. The incident, under investigation as a hate crime, happened aboard a southbound 5 train around 2:30...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.nbcnewyork.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 732135
> 
> Another "white supremacist" no doubt by Chinese members here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.washingtonpost.com/nation/2021/03/25/houston-beautyshop-asian-attack/
> 
> 
> *Korean American store owner had nose broken in racist attack, family says: ‘They did it because we are Asian*
> View attachment 732161
> 
> Another 2 "white supremacists" no doubt by Chinese members here






blacks are MORE racist than whites. But for some reason, everyone makes excuses and justifications for black racism against non-blacks.


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

PAKISTANFOREVER said:


> blacks are MORE racist than whites. But for some reason, everyone makes excuses and justifications for black racism against non-blacks.



Good luck trying to get a hate crime conviction of any of those mentioned in this thread.


----------



## bshifter

Hamartia Antidote said:


> Well your intelligence is always on the lacking side but I can deal with it.


Your lack of critical thinking just popped up, poor dude wish there was a cure for you. Well at least you can see colors. Keep posting those white supremacist photos you are doing great keep it up

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

bshifter said:


> Well at least you can see colors. Keep posting those white supremacist photos you are doing great keep it up



I'll keep up the good work. You can go back to trolling all the other non-China forum threads on PDF.

Don't get too distracted here...just scoot on along...scoot..


----------



## bshifter

Hamartia Antidote said:


> I'll keep up the good work. You can go back to trolling all the other non-China forum threads on PDF.
> 
> Don't get too distracted here...just scoot on along...scoot..


You are not doing your job, you are supposed to post more white supremacist photos. Get back to work you fat lazy American, must i always order you guys.


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

PAKISTANFOREVER said:


> blacks are MORE racist than whites. But for some reason, everyone makes excuses and justifications for black racism against non-blacks.











‘If he dies, he dies,' suspect in stabbing of Asian man in New York City told authorities


"This case is every New Yorker's worst nightmare ... to be attacked by a complete and total stranger with a large knife for no reason at all," an assistant D.A. said.




www.nbcnews.com




According to a criminal complaint, the suspect told authorities, "I stabbed that guy. If he dies, he dies. I don’t give a f---," during his arrest processing.

The suspect has been identified as Salman Muflihi, 23, of Brooklyn. Muflihi is facing assault charges as well as one count of attempted murder in the second degree and another count of criminal possession of a weapon in the third degree.


----------



## PAKISTANFOREVER

Hamartia Antidote said:


> ‘If he dies, he dies,' suspect in stabbing of Asian man in New York City told authorities
> 
> 
> "This case is every New Yorker's worst nightmare ... to be attacked by a complete and total stranger with a large knife for no reason at all," an assistant D.A. said.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.nbcnews.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> According to a criminal complaint, the suspect told authorities, "I stabbed that guy. If he dies, he dies. I don’t give a f---," during his arrest processing.
> 
> The suspect has been identified as Salman Muflihi, 23, of Brooklyn. Muflihi is facing assault charges as well as one count of attempted murder in the second degree and another count of criminal possession of a weapon in the third degree.







I don't know why and when but blacks have been made the overlords of white Western Europeans. They have been given a free reign to commit crimes and atrocities against non-blacks. The worst part is that many non-blacks make excuses and justifications for black violence and crimes against non-blacks. They keep saying it's due to racism...........


----------



## Oldman1

Goritoes said:


> I doubt it has any connection with Trump supporters or White Supremacists. Might be a robbery attempt or some verbal exchange, NYC has a reputation as a crime-infested city, especially the Subway.



Do black people listen to what Trump usually says? I mean since Trump is racist against blacks right?







Beast said:


> anti-asian assault in US will united all South Korean, Japan , China, Vietnam and Philippine under one banner.
> 
> Becos they realised only by uniting , they can ensure them against violence and survival against white supremacy hatre.
> 
> I pity the black and I dont hate them becos it all white supremacy fault for instigating violence against Asian with their demeaning of Asian and Chinese people. All problem start from US white supremacy. Tell me, how many black journalist write thrash about China and asian? Only white trash do that.


You are really reaching it.


Beast said:


> No, racist against Asian existed ever since white supremacy USA is formed... Slavery and imperialism never goes away until white USA is destroyed.


Slavery and imperialism existed long before USA existed.


----------



## tower9

PAKISTANFOREVER said:


> I don't know why and when but blacks have been made the overlords of white Western Europeans. They have been given a free reign to commit crimes and atrocities against non-blacks. The worst part is that many non-blacks make excuses and justifications for black violence and crimes against non-blacks. They keep saying it's due to racism...........


Because ZOG has to divide and conquer to rule.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## zectech

tower9 said:


> Because ZOG has to divide and conquer to rule.



And.

B/c of the long standing jewish-black alliance. If the blacks break from slavery to the jew (ie: blacks support communism or something like that), the cia would run stories non-stop about black crimes against other groups.

I seriously thought I would have to source E Michael Jones and other conspiracy theorists to expose the jewish-black alliance. No, abc news says there is a historic jewish-black alliance.









Community leaders look to keep historic black and Jewish alliance intact


Leaders in both communities have taken action to ensure that the historic collaboration between blacks and Jews in the quest for civil rights remains strong and intact.




abcnews.go.com





Here is the media that decides what news is published to shape the thoughts of Amerikkans.







And these jews still have a running alliance with black America, so everybody ignores racist violent black crimes against other groups.

And here is the state of the Republicans:






This is the same USA that goes around the world bombing other countries for not having governments that favour the USA.

Racist Republicans who are racist against racist Democrats and racist Democrats who are racist against racist Republicans, however put differences aside to be racist against others around the globe - For 2 decades it was racism against Middle Easterners and Muslims.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1213568766933647360
Now, the racism is against Asians. So Republican racists and Democratic racists agree to beat up Asians domestically and are drooling to be racists in the Far East.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## tower9

zectech said:


> And.
> 
> B/c of the long standing jewish-black alliance. If the blacks break from slavery to the jew (ie: blacks support communism or something like that), the cia would run stories non-stop about black crimes against other groups.
> 
> I seriously thought I would have to source E Michael Jones and other conspiracy theorists to expose the jewish-black alliance. No, abc news says there is a historic jewish-black alliance.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Community leaders look to keep historic black and Jewish alliance intact
> 
> 
> Leaders in both communities have taken action to ensure that the historic collaboration between blacks and Jews in the quest for civil rights remains strong and intact.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> abcnews.go.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is the media that decides what news is published to shape the thoughts of Amerikkans.
> 
> View attachment 732821
> 
> 
> And these jews still have a running alliance with black America, so everybody ignores racist violent black crimes against other groups.


Ultimately this only helps ZOG and not black people. Creating hatred and pushing superficial woke politics does nothing to solve the longstanding issues many in the black underclass face.


----------



## PAKISTANFOREVER

zectech said:


> And.
> 
> B/c of the long standing jewish-black alliance. If the blacks break from slavery to the jew (ie: blacks support communism or something like that), the cia would run stories non-stop about black crimes against other groups.
> 
> I seriously thought I would have to source E Michael Jones and other conspiracy theorists to expose the jewish-black alliance. No, abc news says there is a historic jewish-black alliance.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Community leaders look to keep historic black and Jewish alliance intact
> 
> 
> Leaders in both communities have taken action to ensure that the historic collaboration between blacks and Jews in the quest for civil rights remains strong and intact.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> abcnews.go.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is the media that decides what news is published to shape the thoughts of Amerikkans.
> 
> View attachment 732821
> 
> 
> And these jews still have a running alliance with black America, so everybody ignores racist violent black crimes against other groups.
> 
> And here is the state of the Republicans:
> 
> View attachment 732829
> 
> 
> This is the same USA that goes around the world bombing other countries for not having governments that favour the USA.
> 
> Racist Republicans who are racist against racist Democrats and racist Democrats who are racist against racist Republicans, however put differences aside to be racist against others around the globe - For 2 decades it was racism against Middle Easterners and Muslims.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1213568766933647360
> Now, the racism is against Asians. So Republican racists and Democratic racists agree to beat up Asians domestically and are drooling to be racists in the Far East.





Excluding indians, I believe that non-whites/non-blacks should band together and form our own alliance.


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

Irvine police: Man kidnapped, tried to sexually assault woman in retaliation for anti-Asian hate crimes


A man was arrested after attacking a woman in her car outside her Irvine apartment building, holding her hostage and attempting to sexually assault her in retaliation for recent hate crimes against…




ktla.com




*Irvine police: Man kidnapped, tried to sexually assault woman in retaliation for anti-Asian hate crimes* 





....
The victim looked up from her open driver’s side door to see Rhee standing there, holding what she believed was a handgun, investigators said.

Rhee then allegedly told her that she needed to get in the back of her car if she wanted to live.

...

The woman he assaulted was of Asian descent herself, but detectives say they believe he targeted her because he thought she was white “based on the totality of the investigation and statements made by Rhee.”

Reactions: Angry Angry:
1


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

New York woman arrested after spewing anti-Asian slurs at officer


Police arrested 50-year-old Sharon Williams on Tuesday after she harassed and yelled anti-Asian slurs at employees in a Chinatown salon




www.dailymail.co.uk




*New Yorker who berated Manhattan nail salon staff for 'bringing coronavirus to this country' then yelled anti-Asian racial slurs at an undercover NYPD cop is arrested for hate crimes*




*Police arrested 50-year-old Sharon Williams on Tuesday after she harassed and yelled anti-Asian slurs at employees in a Chinatown salon *
*Williams continued her hateful tirade on the sidewalk where she allegedly harassed an Asian plainclothes officer*
*Police say she called the officer a 'monkey' and a 'Chinese mother f***** who brought COVID to this country!' as she was taken into custody*
*NYPD reports that New York City alone has at least 35 anti-Asian hate crime reports already this year, as opposed to 28 in all of 2020*
*Raised awareness of anti-Asian hate crimes in the US has led to the popular 'Stop Asian Hate' movement online and in rallies across the nation*






Another "white supremacist" in the eyes of Chinese PDF members

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

Arrest Made in Brutal NYC Head Stomping Attack on 61-Year-Old Asian Man


A 49-year-old Manhattan man has been arrested in connection with last week’s brutal head stomp attack on a 61-year-old Asian man in East Harlem, cops say. Jarrod Powell was cuffed on two felony assault as a hate crime counts and an attempted murder charge around 2:45 a.m. Tuesday. Police had...




www.nbcnewyork.com













Jarrod Powell
Another "white supremacist" in the eyes of Chinese PDF members

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Beast

Hamartia Antidote said:


> Arrest Made in Brutal NYC Head Stomping Attack on 61-Year-Old Asian Man
> 
> 
> A 49-year-old Manhattan man has been arrested in connection with last week’s brutal head stomp attack on a 61-year-old Asian man in East Harlem, cops say. Jarrod Powell was cuffed on two felony assault as a hate crime counts and an attempted murder charge around 2:45 a.m. Tuesday. Police had...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.nbcnewyork.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 738254
> 
> Jarrod Powell
> Another "white supremacist" in the eyes of Chinese PDF members


All these surge in attack against Asian in US is encourage by the white neocon. They incited the black to attack the asian. There will be less and less talented Chinese student go to US to stay or study. Chinese is a big source of talent to help US advance their science. US white supremacy are falling into CPC trap. All those attack on asian are already make into headline in China to scare its citizen about going overseas to study.

Talent ex student like Harry Shum has already left Microsoft and return all his knowledge back to PRC China.

Soon Li Fei Fei from Stanford and Patrick Soon will also left US to return back to China as she is scared for her live here...  Thank you Neocon. 









Fei-Fei Li - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org













Patrick Soon-Shiong - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

Beast said:


> All these surge in attack against Asian in US is encourage by the white neocon.



LOL! I suppose next week we'll tell them to contact the ANC and have every Chinese person in Africa wearing a flaming tire around their necks.

The ridiculous stuff that comes out of your minds is amazing.

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Beast

Hamartia Antidote said:


> LOL! I suppose next week we'll tell them to contact the ANC and have every Chinese person in Africa wearing a flaming tire around their necks.
> 
> The ridiculous stuff that comes out of your minds is amazing.


Ridiculous? I guess you didnt even bother to read the post earlier of white neocon media fanning the Chinese hate. Then the slack police enforcement by US white police earlier when the attack are surging. Only when more Asian celebrity take the issue into twitter then pick up by mainstream but never mind. Its playing into CPC hands.

US will soon derived of asian talent from AI, engineering and science.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

Beast said:


> Ridiculous? I guess you didnt even bother to read the post earlier of white neocon media fanning the Chinese hate. T



LOL! A farmer in rural China is more likely to listen to "Neocons" than Black Americans. You really are out of touch with reality.

Plus the two you mentioned weren't even born here. I'm sure *Fei-Fei Li* like hundreds of thousands of Chinese considered China a backwards @#$%hole and up and left and threw away their Chinese citizenships. It's repeated over and over and over.

Until they go back just keep calm. It takes alot for people to actually go back to China

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Beast

Hamartia Antidote said:


> LOL! A farmer in rural China is more likely to listen to "Neocons" than Black Americans. You really are out of touch with reality.
> 
> Plus the two you mentioned weren't even born here. I'm sure *Fei-Fei Li* like tens of thousands of Chinese considered China a backwards @#$%hole and left.


They why Harry Shum left US back to the shxthole you claim? Do you know who he is?









Harry Shum - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org





Even your favourite American boy Patrick Soon also fed up with US white and I bet prepare to move to China.









'I've been completely disenchanted.' Billionaire speaks out after attacks on Asian Americans


Patrick Soon-Shiong, the billionaire owner of the Los Angeles Times, is urging America to admit it has a racism problem.




edition.cnn.com





Your denial level is high. There are so many white expatriate dont even bother much want to return to Europe or US if they are given permanent resident or citizenship here in China.


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

Beast said:


> They why Harry Shum left US back to the shxthole you claim? Do you know who he is?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Harry Shum - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> en.wikipedia.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Even your favourite American boy Patrick Soon also fed up with US white and I bet prepare to move to China.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 'I've been completely disenchanted.' Billionaire speaks out after attacks on Asian Americans
> 
> 
> Patrick Soon-Shiong, the billionaire owner of the Los Angeles Times, is urging America to admit it has a racism problem.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edition.cnn.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your denial level is high. There are so many white expatriate dont even bother much want to return to Europe or US if they are given permanent resident or citizenship here in China.



Neither Harry Shum nor his parents were born here. He is from Costa Rica. You should be asking why they even moved to the US instead of going straight to China. Patrick Soon left South Africa and moved to the US...not China. You should ask him the same question. Both picked the US over China..why is that?



Beast said:


> Your denial level is high. There are so many white expatriate dont even bother much want to return to Europe or US if they are given permanent resident or citizenship here in China.


The number of Americans who want to stay in China is *MINUSCULE* compared to the 1Million+ Chinese who have ripped up their Chinese citizenship and moved permanently to the US over the last few decades. It's a laughable comparison.









Chinese Immigrants in the United States


Nearly 2.5 million Chinese immigrants lived in the United States in 2018—the third largest foreign-born population in the country. Chinese immigration has grown nearly seven-fold since 1980, and China became the top sending country of immigrants in the United States in 2018, replacing Mexico...




www.migrationpolicy.org




.
"The population of Chinese immigrants in the United States has grown nearly seven-fold since 1980, reaching almost 2.5 million in 2018, or 5.5 percent of the overall foreign-born population. Whereas in 1980 Chinese immigrants did not appear among the ten largest foreign-born groups in the United States, China in 2018 replaced Mexico as the top sending country"

Even if 1000 Chinese-Americans left it's still a minuscule number.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Beast

Hamartia Antidote said:


> Neither Harry Shum nor his parents were born here. He is from Costa Rica.
> 
> The number of Americans who want to stay in China is *MINISCULE* compared to the 1Million+ Chinese who have ripped up their Chinese citizenship and moved permanently to the US over the last few decades.


That is why they are to reconsider their position in US. Asian live matter and covid-19 change their perceptive of America. US is no more safe. They rather obey CPC than killed by white or black racist in foreign land. 

I know a few top Chinese students who has plan to go abroad to US to study, cancel their plan. They say US is now a horrible place.


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

Beast said:


> That is why they are to reconsider their position in US. Asian live matter and covid-19 change their perceptive of America. US is no more safe. They rather obey CPC than killed by white or black racist in foreign land.
> 
> I know a few top Chinese students who has plan to go abroad to US to study, cancel their plan. They say US is now a horrible place.



LOL! Well your government has a big perception problem hole to dig itself out of with its own citizens. She was born in Beijing born too.








China Censors Chloé Zhao’s Oscar Win, but Fans Find Ways to Rejoice (Published 2021)


On social media, the director’s fans blurred out her name and turned images on their sides to evade the censors. “People should be celebrating,” one writer said.




www.nytimes.com




"The controversy that had engulfed Ms. Zhao last month centered on remarks she made in 2013 to an American film magazine in which *she criticized China as a place “where there are lies everywhere.”*

The above is repeated over and over with Chinese who move to the US.

Apparently that far far far outweighs any supposed safety concerns.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## FairAndUnbiased

@Beast

Criminals are being released to terrorize Asian Americans in SF, Houston and NYC. They're building a new jail in NYC Chinatown. This is like Nazi Germany releasing criminals to terrorize Jews.









Dirlewanger Brigade - Wikipedia







en.m.wikipedia.org





Chicken hawk neoliberals and neocons are united in the persecution of the Chinese people. The neoliberals release criminals to do it, neocons do it in person. A distinction without difference.

I cannot distinguish different types of shit, I see only shit.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Beast

Hamartia Antidote said:


> LOL! Well your government has a big perception problem hole to dig itself out of with its own citizens. She was born in Beijing born too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> China Censors Chloé Zhao’s Oscar Win, but Fans Find Ways to Rejoice (Published 2021)
> 
> 
> On social media, the director’s fans blurred out her name and turned images on their sides to evade the censors. “People should be celebrating,” one writer said.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.nytimes.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "The controversy that had engulfed Ms. Zhao last month centered on remarks she made in 2013 to an American film magazine in which she criticized China as a place “where there are lies everywhere.”
> 
> The above is repeated over and over with Chinese who move to the US.
> 
> Apparently that outweighs any safety concerns.


Really? More like you are now crying, no Chines talent will come to US and gives u no how. Super Talent like Harry Shum will never once again come to US and contribute. They will stay in China and make us stronger and America will be weaken further. 

While criminal Chinese who evade taxes or commit murder in China and escape to US ,can stay in US to corrupt them further. 









Chinese netizens congratulate Beijing-born Chloe Zhao for Academy Awards win despite Oscars’ heavy political tinge - Global Times







www.globaltimes.cn





How does a Chinese woman win an oscar award give prestige for China? If she is censored and why Globaltimes mention her name?


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

Beast said:


> Really?



Nomadland...too hot to handle...type the title *无依之地* in Sina Weibo






Hmm...let's look at what comes back:
根據相關法律法規和政策, 話題旭未予顯示
"According to relevant laws, regulations and policies, the topic Xu has not been shown."









无依之地 Nomadland


2008年金融危机下，美国内华达州昂皮尔小镇的重要经济支柱石膏厂倒闭，人去镇空，这里的邮政编码也被取消。丈夫去世后，几乎在在昂皮尔小镇度过了一生的弗恩（弗兰西斯·麦克多蒙德饰）无力独撑生活。为了将生活...




movie.douban.com
















Beast said:


> Chinese netizens congratulate Beijing-born Chloe Zhao for Academy Awards win despite Oscars’ heavy political tinge - Global Times
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.globaltimes.cn
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How does a Chinese woman win an oscar award give prestige for China? If she is censored and why Globaltimes mention her name?



I don't think this is about prestige.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## FairAndUnbiased

Beast said:


> Really? More like you are now crying, no Chines talent will come to US and gives u no how. Super Talent like Harry Shum will never once again come to US and contribute. They will stay in China and make us stronger and America will be weaken further.
> 
> While criminal Chinese who evade taxes or commit murder in China and escape to US ,can stay in US to corrupt them further.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chinese netizens congratulate Beijing-born Chloe Zhao for Academy Awards win despite Oscars’ heavy political tinge - Global Times
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.globaltimes.cn
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How does a Chinese woman win an oscar award give prestige for China? If she is censored and why Globaltimes mention her name?



Chloe Zhao is a fake. She has lived overseas since age 15 so she has no real experience with Chinese culture. She literally lived her life surrounded by white people.

Really, I didn't even know who she was until you said it, and I watch a ton of American TV. After looking her up she just looks like some pretentious artsy wannabe.

I don't even get why you argue with boomer neckbeards. I find 'people' of such 'intellect' below me.


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

FairAndUnbiased said:


> Criminals are being released to terrorize Asian Americans in SF, Houston and NYC.


LOL!



FairAndUnbiased said:


> I don't even get why you argue with boomer neckbeards.



Ah the typical Chinese childish name calling..you must have been a big man in your elementary school.



FairAndUnbiased said:


> I find 'people' of such 'intellect' below me.



Yeah, below an eight year old.

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

*Two Asian women attacked with hammer in New York after being told ‘take off your mask’*




Another "white supremacist" in the eyes of Chinese PDF members

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

Another "white supremacist" in the eyes of Chinese PDF members

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

Another "white supremacist" in the eyes of Chinese PDF members

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

Surveillance video shows violent stabbing of 2 older Asian women at SF bus stop


WARNING, GRAPHIC: Mrs. Fong's family knows why we chose to share this horrifying video. As grandson Drew told Dion Lim, "...we need to put as much pressure as possible to get this guy prosecuted."




abc7news.com




*Surveillance video shows violent stabbing of 2 older Asian women at SF bus stop*




Another "white supremacist" in the eyes of Chinese PDF members

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

Suspect in attack on Oakland Chinatown leader faces hate crime charge


Parolee James Lee Ramsey, 25, has been charged with assault and hate crime following an attack on Oakland Chinatown Chamber of Commerce President Carl Chan last Thursday.




www.ktvu.com




*Suspect in attack on Oakland Chinatown leader faces hate crime charge*






The Alameda County District Attorney's Office has filed criminal charges against a man suspected of attacking an Asian community leader. 

Parolee James Lee Ramsey, 25, has been charged with assault and a hate crime following the attack on Oakland Chinatown Chamber of Commerce President Carl Chan last Thursday.

Chan said he was walking near 8th Street and Broadway while doing errands, when without warning, Ramsey came from behind and yelled racial slurs at him.


"Foul words, either something bad word Chinatown or Chinaman," he said. Chan was then knocked down to the ground.

He suffered cuts and scrapes to his knee but was able to get up and snap a photo of the suspect walking away.

Officers were able to track down Ramsey with the photo and suspect description provided by Chan.

Records show Ramsey has prior convictions for criminal threats and brandishing a weapon, and that he's had his parole revoked several times.

Chan said the day of the attack, he was supposed to visit another Asian assualt victim from a separate case.

Chan is a very visible member of the community. In recent months, he's joined with merchants and leaders calling for more security and safety following a spate of attacks on Asian seniors in Oakland and the Bay Area.

Despite the attack, Chan said he isn't backing down.

"My body is hurt, my feeling is strong, even stronger than before, and my determination isn't diminished because of this attack," he said.





Another "white supremacist" in the eyes of Chinese PDF members

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

Beast said:


> Soon Li Fei Fei from Stanford and Patrick Soon will also left US to return back to China as she is scared for her live here...  Thank you Neocon.



So much for your laughably empty fantasy assertions from 3 months ago.

As I suspected it isn't worth going back from a developed country to a developing country. It just isn't going to happen as easily as you think.
.




July 13. Fei-Fei Li is *STILL HERE*










August 1st. Patrick Soon-Shiong is *STILL HERE *in LA

I told you it would tale a lot for them to consider moving back to China.


----------



## Beast

Jasper Wu: In wake of toddler's death, CHP reveals Alameda Co. had 76 freeway shootings in past year


'Here we are again, but this time a 23 month old child died:' One East Bay county says it found a way to decrease its freeway shootings, but there is anger that the state didn't help to make these same changes across the Bay Area.




abc7news.com





US is such a dangerous place... You can be killed by stray bullet anytime. Next time, you need to buy an armor car that can understand RPG.


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

Happened in Oakland...


Oakland, California Population 2023


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

Deranged man pushes Asian woman to death at Times Square subway station


A deranged man fatally pushed an Asian woman in front of an oncoming subway train Saturday morning in Times Square, police and sources said.




nypost.com


----------



## frequency

Troll thread with a motive to divide asian and white. Nothing better to do. I lived and experienced violence in America. Asian kills asian, Asian kills blacks, whites, hispanics, etc. White kills black, asian, hyspanic, etc. Black kills blacks, whites, asian, etc. 

It's not the killing that is the problems. The real problem in America is discrimination. I heard China is worst when it comes to discriminating, this thread and the creator is one example of that.


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

Beijing Olympics 2022: Discussion and Update






defence.pk





More "white supremacists" 









Chinese Woman Victim of Brutal Baseball Bat Attack – AsAmNews


In King County Washington, Shenang Wang, was caught unawares and was violently beaten while walking on her way home.




asamnews.com













Wantez Tullos: Career criminal cracks woman's skull with baseball bat, then goes for pizza


The homeless Seattle man cracked a woman's skull with a baseball bat and now faces 12 years in prison




meaww.com
















A middle-aged homeless man in Seattle whacked a woman on the back of her head with a baseball bat. After his actions were caught on a surveillance footage, the man was charged with first degree assault. He left the injured woman bleeding and went to get a slice of pizza for himself.

Wantez Tullos, 31, was charged on Friday, February 4, with first-degree assault. Seattle police and authorities identified the man who attacked the woman on January 31 from the footage. He is currently in jail with a $150,000 bail.

Reactions: Angry Angry:
1


----------



## mili

South Korean diplomat attacked, nose broken on New York City street​The 53-year-old man, walking with friend, was attacked without provocation in Manhattan.









South Korean diplomat attacked, nose broken on New York City street


The 53-year-old man, walking with friend, was attacked without provocation in Manhattan.




www.nbcnews.com





Feb. 10, 2022, 11:30 PM CST / Updated Feb. 11, 2022, 12:30 AM CST
By David K. Li and Elizabeth Landry
A South Korean diplomat was punched on a New York City street Wednesday night by a random attacker who fled the scene, officials said.
The assault unfolded near the corner of East 35th Street and Fifth Avenue as the 53-year-old diplomat was walking with a friend at 8:10 p.m., according to the New York City Police Department.

The attacker didn't say anything while punching the Korean official, who suffered a broken nose, police said. The victim even showed his South Korean diplomatic ID to the attacker, who fled toward Sixth Avenue.
The assault happened on the edge of Manhattan's Koreatown and.......................................

Reactions: Angry Angry:
1


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

mili said:


> A South Korean diplomat was punched on a New York City street Wednesday night by a random











Christina Yuna Lee Was Followed Into Her Chinatown Apartment and Stabbed to Death: Cops


Christina Yuna Lee was followed into her Chinatown apartment and stabbed to death as she screamed for help, authorities said. The Asian American community expressed sorrow and outrage at the attack.




www.insideedition.com




Killing of Christina Lee: Assamad Nash Charged in Murder of New York Woman Who Was Followed Into Her Apartment​

Nash was out on bail for several misdemeanor arrests, according to court records, The New York Times reported, including a subway incident near Lee's apartment in September, when a 62-year man told police Nash had punched him in the face.

Reactions: Angry Angry:
2


----------



## beijingwalker

Asian senior victims of hate say U.S. 'more physically dangerous' for community​“Anti-Asian hate and violence instilled a sense of fear and anxiety, especially among Asian American older adults in dense, urban areas,” according to a new report. 

May 27, 2022, 2:20 AM CST

By Kimmy Yam

New research shows the toll anti-Asian racism has had on Asian American seniors amid the pandemic. 
The report, by the hate incident tracking coalition Stop AAPI Hate and the American Association of Retired Persons, found that almost all Asian American elders who experienced hate incidents during the pandemic reported feeling that the U.S. has become “more physically dangerous for Asian Americans.”

“Over the past two years, Covid-19 exacerbated threats to the safety and well-being for Asian American elders ages 60 and up — a community that was already highly vulnerable prior to the pandemic,” researchers wrote in the study, which was released Tuesday. “Anti-Asian hate and violence instilled a sense of fear and anxiety, especially among Asian American older adults in dense, urban areas.” 

The report examined data released by Stop AAPI Hate, which collected reports of more than 820 hate incidents against Asian American elders from March 2020 to December 2021. While Stop AAPI Hate collects incidents in 15 languages online, researchers said that incidents targeting Asian American and Pacific Islander elders are typically underreported due to technological, linguistic and cultural barriers. 

Researchers revealed that more than a quarter of hate incidents against seniors involved physical assault, nearly double the rate that those under 60 experienced. More than 60 percent of incidents involved verbal harassment or shunning. Elders reported their race, ethnicity and gender as the top suspected reasons for the discrimination they received. 

Asian American seniors were more likely to face discrimination on public streets and at businesses, similar to younger people. But seniors were twice as likely to face discrimination at private residences, compared to those under 60. 

The attacks have had lasting effects. According to the study, 65.5 percent of those who experienced hate incidents reported stress, compared to 24.2 percent in the overall Asian American senior population. The report also showed that in addition to the mental stress elders faced due to racism and discrimination, they also confronted social isolation during the pandemic, which has contributed to depression, anxiety and decline in physical health. Almost 66 percent of Asian American seniors who reported hate incidents experienced more stress from social isolation, compared to 43.4 percent of those who did not. 

But mental health issues among the Asian American senior population often go undetected, the researchers said, due to systemic, cultural and linguistic barriers to treatment, as well as the “long-standing cultural stigma” against seeking help. The study did note, however, that Asian seniors said that seeing an Asian mental health professional would make them feel more comfortable sharing their difficulties. 

“Community-based organizations are best positioned to support individual older adults with their immediate needs in times of crisis,” the report said. “Local, state, and federal government agencies, however, can address the structural roots that cause fear, isolation, and mental health challenges through culturally and linguistically responsive programming.”









Asian senior victims of hate say U.S. 'more physically dangerous' for community


“Anti-Asian hate and violence instilled a sense of fear and anxiety, especially among Asian American older adults in dense, urban areas,” according to a new report.




www.nbcnews.com


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

Beast said:


> Soon Li Fei Fei from Stanford and *Patrick Soon* will also left US to return back to China as she is scared for her live here...
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you Neocon.







Feb 18, 2022

LOL! A year later he's *still in the US*..
Why were you claiming that he was going to leave??? I guess going back to the "shxthole" didn't sound appealing.




Beast said:


> Soon *Li Fei Fei f*rom Stanford and Patrick Soon will also left US to return back to China as she is scared for her live here...
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you Neocon.







Apr 28, 2022
Uh-oh...*Li Fei Fei is still in the US too *at Stanford.

As I said to get people to move back to "shining" China would require something extraordinarily bad to happen here. Most people say they will never consider going back.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

yari said:


> whites give blacks stealth approval to attack asians by whipping up anti asian hysteria and then sitting back and doing nothing when asians are attacked



How is that less than when blacks attack another race (like white people)? Since when do we do somehow do more for some other group?


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

yari said:


> whites give blacks stealth approval to attack asians by whipping up anti asian hysteria and then sitting back and doing nothing when asians are attacked



June 17, 2022








Accused gunman in Laguna Woods church shooting faces hate crime enhancements


The man accused of opening fire at a Taiwanese church congregation in Orange County has been charged with hate crime enhancements, according to the Orange County District Attorney’s Office.




www.audacy.com




Accused gunman in Laguna Woods church shooting faces hate crime enhancements​




David Chou Photo credit O.C. Sheriff's Department

The man accused of opening fire at a Taiwanese church congregation in Orange County has been charged with hate crime enhancements, according to the Orange County District Attorney’s Office.

On May 15, David Wenwei Chou, 68, was arrested after he shot and killed a 52-year-old doctor and wounded five others at the Geneva Presbyterian Church in Laguna Woods. He was charged with one felony count of murder, five felony counts of premeditated attempted murder, four felony counts of possession of an explosive device, and felony enhancements of lying in wait and personal discharge of a firearm causing death, officials said.

“After a review of additional evidence in this case, the Orange County District Attorney’s Office has filed an amended criminal complaint to include hate crime allegations,” Orange County District Attorney Todd Spitzer said in a press release.

The shooting occurred during a luncheon for a pastor who returned from a mission trip in Taiwan. Dr. John Cheng, 52, was killed in the shooting when he went to tackle the gunman. His actions, according to law enforcement, helped save the other lives inside.

Orange County Sheriff Don Barnes said during a press conference on May 16 that the shooting was believed to be a “politically motivated hate incident” as notes found in Chou’s car indicated his hate for the Taiwanese community.

Barnes also said Chou was “methodical” in his plans for the shooting, hiding two bags containing Molotov cocktail-like devices and two bags of additional magazine rounds inside the banquet hall.

Chou’s arraignment is scheduled for Aug. 19.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mili

South Korean DJ 'Forced To Take Off Her Pants' In Front Of American Airlines Flight Crew - View from the Wing


Thirty six year old South Korean DJ Hwang So-hee, known as DJ Soda, headlines Asian music festivals, streams online, and at least attempts to fly American Airlines. She was flying New York JFK to Los Angeles on Monday while wearing sponsored pants, clothes she was paid to wear by the designer...




viewfromthewing.com





South Korean DJ ‘Forced To Take Off Her Pants’ In Front Of American Airlines Flight Crew​by Gary Leff on April 26, 2022

Thirty six year old South Korean DJ Hwang So-hee, known as DJ Soda, headlines Asian music festivals, streams online, and at least attempts to fly American Airlines.
She was flying New York JFK to Los Angeles on Monday while wearing sponsored pants, clothes she was paid to wear by the designer, and that’s how she ran into problems. So-hee reports she was “harassed and humiliated” and “forced out of the plane” and required to take off her pants “in front of the flight crews at the gate.”................................................


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

mili said:


> South Korean DJ 'Forced To Take Off Her Pants' In Front Of American Airlines Flight Crew - View from the Wing
> 
> 
> Thirty six year old South Korean DJ Hwang So-hee, known as DJ Soda, headlines Asian music festivals, streams online, and at least attempts to fly American Airlines. She was flying New York JFK to Los Angeles on Monday while wearing sponsored pants, clothes she was paid to wear by the designer...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> viewfromthewing.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> South Korean DJ ‘Forced To Take Off Her Pants’ In Front Of American Airlines Flight Crew​by Gary Leff on April 26, 2022
> 
> Thirty six year old South Korean DJ Hwang So-hee, known as DJ Soda, headlines Asian music festivals, streams online, and at least attempts to fly American Airlines.
> She was flying New York JFK to Los Angeles on Monday while wearing sponsored pants, clothes she was paid to wear by the designer, and that’s how she ran into problems. So-hee reports she was “harassed and humiliated” and “forced out of the plane” and required to take off her pants “in front of the flight crews at the gate.”................................................



Why are you intentionally skipping the rest of the article? It says she was told she could not stay on the plane because of her incredibly vulgar pants and to catch another flight...she decided to strip off her clothes instead.









South Korean DJ 'Forced To Take Off Her Pants' In Front Of American Airlines Flight Crew - View from the Wing


Thirty six year old South Korean DJ Hwang So-hee, known as DJ Soda, headlines Asian music festivals, streams online, and at least attempts to fly American Airlines. She was flying New York JFK to Los Angeles on Monday while wearing sponsored pants, clothes she was paid to wear by the designer...




viewfromthewing.com




....

"She explains that she was approached on board the aircraft, told to gather her belongings, and exit the plane. She says she wasn’t told why until she was on her way, and that it’s because her “sweatpants were ‘inappropriate’ and ‘offensive'” so she’d need to take the next flight.

Missing her flight was going to mean missing an “important meeting” so she “pleaded to stay on the flight.” As a general rule, if you have a truly can’t-miss meeting then taking the flight that arrives ‘just in time’ is a bad idea. Flights delay and cancel all the time. And dress codes get applied reasonably but inconsistently. Just ask former Miss Universe Olivia Culpo.

The South Korean minor celebrity “*offered to get changed but the request was denied.*” However staff relented, and she stripped in the gate area.

*American Airlines has a passenger dress code, “Dress appropriately; bare feet or **offensive clothing aren’t allowed**.”* Employees are supposed to interpret this, and no one knows what it means.


When a passenger was kicked off a flight for wearing an ‘F-cancer’ hoodie American apologized, saying that the employee should have “taken the broader context of the message displayed on the customer’s shirt into consideration” and not enforced the rule.


Yet a passenger was kicked off of a flight for wearing an F-12 mask and the airline did not apologize. This is a little bit more controversial of a message, perhaps (anti-police) but it uses the same word, came right on the heels of the George Floyd protests (context), and the airline’s then-CEO started wearing a Black Lives Matter wristband in May 2020. The airline made Black Lives Matter pins available to employees.



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1518850282490187776
So what’s an employee supposed to do when they see F-U on pants? It’s not cancer or Black Lives Matter but it’s still the same word. If there’s ever a clear-cut case though this is it, right?

I don’t envy American. They want a policy so they can enforce it in egregious cases, but also to keep it broad enough so that those egregious cases don’t slip through the cracks. Different employees interpret it differently, and some won’t bother at all, and air travel is so small-d democratic that there are people – celebrities even, or especially – who think it’s ok to wear pants like this in public. Which it probably is, most of the time, and what’s more public than transit?






The black FU sweatpants she was wearing (she's on the left in the above video..not the person talking)
https://www.ripndipclothing.com/products/****-you-sweatpants-black

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

yari said:


> nice deflection but it doesn't change the fact that violence against asians is state sponsored in stealth, *whites spent decades carefully curating the positioning of orientals in the us caste system to be at the very bottom* as the go to racial punching bag all others should release their frustrations on
> it goes like this, some guy is having a bad day, he thinks who should i racially abuse today, because of decades of white psyop asians instinctively pop into his head without even consciously thinking about it, that's the heinous evil you whites have brought upon asians, don't even try to deny it



Really? For decades the orientals have been treated as the very bottom??? 

It seems everybody is now racing to claim they are at the very bottom.


----------



## Beast

Portland man charged with attacking family because he thought they were Japanese


Dylan Kesterson has pleaded not guilty to charges




www.independent.co.uk





A Portland man was arrested on Wednesday after failing to appear in court to face charges he attacked a father and his daughter because he believed they were of Japanese descent.

Dylan Kesterson, 34, has been charged with multiple crimes, including two counts of first-degree bias crime, after he allegedly attacked Ryuichiro Abe and his 5-year-old daughter without provocation while they were out riding a tandem bicycle on the city’s Eastbank Esplanade.

He rushed the family and “made comments about his perception that they were of Japanese descent”, according to police.

“We felt we might be killed,” Mr Abe said during Mr Kesterson’s arraignment, noting he was hit about 50 times.

Mr Kesterson has pleaded not guilty to the charges.

Peter Gould, a bystander who witnessed the attack, told KPTV he grabbed a piece of plywood and jumped in with a group of others to help defend the besieged family.

“It’s just unfortunate someone would do that,” Mr Gould said. “This was a bias crime, for sure. He was yelling that ‘You don’t belong in my country, you’ve taken my stuff’. It was obvious he was angry with them because of what they looked like.”

Mr Abe told Fox 12 he was shocked that Kesterson “has no perception that he did anything wrong. I have no good ideas on how to punish someone who has no sense of guilt. However, at least we are sure that his freedom to live his life causes the risk of the community. I cannot accept what he did and the way he thinks. I hope that a tragedy like ours will never be repeated.”

_The Independent _is attempting to reach the accused for comment.

Local leaders condemned the attack.

“I am outraged and disgusted by the assault that occurred on the Eastbank Esplanade,” Portland mayor Ted Wheeler told _The Washington Post_ . “We will not tolerate this kind of behavior in our community.”

The Multnomah County District Attorney’s office has said it plans to request Mr Kesterson be held without bail.

According to AAPI Data, hate crimes against Asians have increased steadily throughout the pandemic, with one in eight reporting an incident in 2020, and one in six doing the same the following year.






@Hamartia Antidote

I guess, this is not a white supremacist, right? Maybe he is black or Latino...


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

Beast said:


> Portland man charged with attacking family because he thought they were Japanese
> 
> 
> Dylan Kesterson has pleaded not guilty to charges
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.independent.co.uk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A Portland man was arrested on Wednesday after failing to appear in court to face charges he attacked a father and his daughter because he believed they were of Japanese descent.
> 
> Dylan Kesterson, 34, has been charged with multiple crimes, including two counts of first-degree bias crime, after he allegedly attacked Ryuichiro Abe and his 5-year-old daughter without provocation while they were out riding a tandem bicycle on the city’s Eastbank Esplanade.
> 
> He rushed the family and “made comments about his perception that they were of Japanese descent”, according to police.
> 
> “We felt we might be killed,” Mr Abe said during Mr Kesterson’s arraignment, noting he was hit about 50 times.
> 
> Mr Kesterson has pleaded not guilty to the charges.
> 
> Peter Gould, a bystander who witnessed the attack, told KPTV he grabbed a piece of plywood and jumped in with a group of others to help defend the besieged family.
> 
> “It’s just unfortunate someone would do that,” Mr Gould said. “This was a bias crime, for sure. He was yelling that ‘You don’t belong in my country, you’ve taken my stuff’. It was obvious he was angry with them because of what they looked like.”
> 
> Mr Abe told Fox 12 he was shocked that Kesterson “has no perception that he did anything wrong. I have no good ideas on how to punish someone who has no sense of guilt. However, at least we are sure that his freedom to live his life causes the risk of the community. I cannot accept what he did and the way he thinks. I hope that a tragedy like ours will never be repeated.”
> 
> _The Independent _is attempting to reach the accused for comment.
> 
> Local leaders condemned the attack.
> 
> “I am outraged and disgusted by the assault that occurred on the Eastbank Esplanade,” Portland mayor Ted Wheeler told _The Washington Post_ . “We will not tolerate this kind of behavior in our community.”
> 
> The Multnomah County District Attorney’s office has said it plans to request Mr Kesterson be held without bail.
> 
> According to AAPI Data, hate crimes against Asians have increased steadily throughout the pandemic, with one in eight reporting an incident in 2020, and one in six doing the same the following year.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @Hamartia Antidote
> 
> I guess, this is not a white supremacist, right? Maybe he is black or Latino...



Well congrats on simply overlooking and not posting all the other attacks on Asians in the last year until you finally find one done by a white person so you can jump up and down and cry white nationalist conspiracy.


----------



## Beast

Hamartia Antidote said:


> Well congrats on simply overlooking and not posting all the other attacks on Asians in the last year until you finally find one done by a white person so you can jump up and down and cry white nationalist conspiracy.


Congrat for ignoring the severity of white supremacists and racist attack in US and think all is well.


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

Beast said:


> Congrat for ignoring the severity of white supremacists and racist attack in US and think all is well.



10 pages here and not many incidents listed which I think speaks for itself on the severity of the problem.

So thank you! It really isn't a big problem compared to the number of other "nationalist" and "supremacists" attacks on Asians which is definitely not on your agenda to highlight daily in this thread.









Madison police identify 3 suspects in alleged racially motivated attacks


UW-Madison's interim chancellor said there are five victims in the spate of Downtown attacks.




madison.com









Madison police on Tuesday identified three of the four teens arrested last week in a series of Downtown Madison attacks — two of which some in the Asian community have called racially motivated.


Hey watch out for the Black Nationalists / Supremacists!!!! They are around every corner waiting to pounce on Asians!!!


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

Man who blamed girlfriend's killing on anti-Asian hate was behind murder-for-hire scheme, police say


Nelson Chia, 73, killed himself after he was arrested in the killing of Lili Xu, authorities said. He stood to gain millions from her death.




www.latimes.com




Man who blamed girlfriend’s killing on anti-Asian hate was behind murder-for-hire scheme, police say​
A man who allegedly orchestrated his girlfriend’s murder in Oakland stood to gain millions from her death, according to court documents released Monday.






Nelson Chia, 73, was arrested Friday in connection with the Aug. 21 killing of his longtime girlfriend, 60-year-old Lili Xu. Chia killed himself in Santa Rita Jail a few hours after he was arrested, the Alameda County Sheriff’s Office said.





After Xu was shot to death, Chia cried and mourned his partner in interviews with local news outlets, telling a reporter for KGO-TV Channel 7 in San Francisco that *he and Xu’s friends believed the crime to be motivated by anti-Asian hate*, not an attempted robbery gone wrong.

But according to Oakland police, Chia had hired his girlfriend’s killer and planned the attack in a scheme to commit murder for financial gain.

Chia was driving Xu’s vehicle when she was shot three times as she got out in Oakland’s Little Saigon neighborhood, police said. Officers found Chia and Xu lying side by side on the ground; Xu died after being taken to a hospital.

Video from a security camera shows someone pull up next to Xu’s vehicle in a white Lexus sedan, get out, then shoot her after a struggle, according to police. “Chia observed the entire incident,” police wrote.

Chia told police that Xu had $12 million to $14 million in assets including property, life insurance and trusts, and that he was the trustee and would be paid about $1 million from Xu’s life insurance policies.

Chia “gained and maintained control of numerous financial accounts belonging to Xu,” police said, and allegedly arranged the accounts so that he would receive an income from Xu’s estate for the rest of his life.




Hasheem Bason, 33, was also arrested in Xu’s killing and was charged Monday in Alameda County with murder. Police alleged in his arrest warrant that he agreed to kill Xu for Chia.

Bason agreed to the plan in exchange for “a significant amount of money,” police said, adding that they found communications between Chia and Bason that show they conspired to kill Xu for financial gain.

“Chia and Bason planned the day, time and place of the murder,” police wrote. “Bason acquired a vehicle, recruited a driver, and waited to ambush Xu a block from the location of [her] appointment.”


The pair discussed how to “thwart law enforcement’s investigation,” with Bason telling Chia to “act like the victim” and to not identify anyone if shown a photo lineup, police said.

Police traced the license plate number on the Lexus to Bason, who matched with DNA samples taken from the trunk and from cartridges left at the scene.

Investigators served a search warrant at Bason’s house and found the gun used in Xu’s killing, police said.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RabzonKhan

May he rot in jail.

New York man gets 17 years in prison for "vicious" hate crime attack against Asian woman​BY GINA MARTINEZ
NOVEMBER 30, 2022

A man who pleaded guilty to punching an Asian woman over 100 times during a hate crime attack earlier this year in Yonkers, New York, was sentenced Tuesday to 17 1/2 years in state prison, prosecutors said. 

Tammel Esco, 42, was sentenced for the the March attack against a 67-year-old Asian woman in the lobby of her Yonkers apartment building, the Westchester County District Attorney's office announced in a news release. Esco had pleaded guilty in September to first-degree assault as a hate crime. 

On March 11, Esco used anti-Asian slurs against the victim, who is of Filipino descent, when he approached her from behind and punched her in the head, knocking her to the ground, prosecutors said. 

Esco continued to attack the woman, punching her more than 100 times, stomping on her with his construction boots and spitting on her, prosecutors said. Shortly after the attack, police released surveillance video of the incident. 







Security video of a man violently attacking a woman in the lobby of an apartment building in Yonkers, New York, on March 11, 2022. The suspect, identified as Tammel Esco, later plead guilty to first-degree assault as a hate crimeCBS NEW YORK

The victim was treated for bleeding on the brain, multiple facial fractures, and bruising and lacerations to her head and face, the district attorney's office said. She appeared in court to read her impact statement Tuesday, saying that the "heartless" attack cost her her home. 

"Because of the viciousness and hate of Tammel Esco, I lost the place I called home for over 24 years, the place where I raised my daughters, and my longtime neighbors...As the attack happened, all I could think was, 'Please Lord let me live, please Lord my daughters need me," she said, according to the district attorney's office. "A complete stranger heartlessly spit, beat and kicked me over 100 times just because of my heritage...My only hope is that God and the criminal justice system will see fit to make sure this never happens to any other innocent family again."

In a news briefing Tuesday, Westchester County District Attorney Miriam Rocah described the attack as "one of the most vicious and shocking hate crimes" the area had seen. 

"This is a case that has traumatized, not only the victim and her family, but also her neighbors in the city of Yonkers, the broader Westchester community, and the broader Asian American and Pacific Islander community, really across the country," Rocah added.

Esco has been held without bail since his arrest on the day of the attack.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------

